# Training for the uncoordinated?



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

I would like to participate in obedience training with my new dog. However, I can just imagine me the clicker in one hand, the treat on the other, forgetting the dog, dropping the clicker, tripping over the leash. Seems like so much!

What other ways of training dogs are there?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

You can use a 'marker word' instead of a clicker, choose a word that you can say quickly, such as 'Yes'. You 'power it up' the same way as you do a clicker, and use it the same way. To 'power it up'(teach your dog what 'Yes' means) start off in a low distraction area and say 'Yes' in a cheerful tone, when your dog looks at you, give him a treat, don't worry about what he is doing at this point, wait until he looks away or moves away and repeat, repeat. You know he has 'got it' when you say 'yes' and he looks at you right away.The benefit of a marker word is you always have it with you, and it is easy to use. 
A lot of people find it a little too awkward to use a clicker, when they are just starting out, after all there is enough to think about!! Good luck with your training, and have fun!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't clicker train. I store a few treats in my mouth and take one out as needed so I don't have to hold a handful at a time.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would take the clicker class... if anything to learn the timing and understand the training method. 

I'm uncoordinated too (ask me how many times my dog was offered the clicker as a treat instead of the treat because of me getting my hands mixed up!  ), but I did learn a lot from that class. 

I use a "YES" marker.

*** I should say I do not do true clicker training. When I say YES, it initially meant that my dog did EXACTLY what I wanted and a treat was coming. There was no "loading" the word first.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

You should see me in the field.....lol. Okay dog at side send him out have whistle in mouth easier to remeber when it is there. Mentally go over the number of toots for what I want. Dont fall on any the mole hills or trip over the high grass. Safety on the gun pretend to shoot...dang forgot to take safety off....hold on guys....oh yea whistle blast..fetch it up Jige. Whew....so much to remeber and plus you are freeezing so the teeth chatter doesnt help.

What I am saying is you do finally get it all together just remeber to laugh at yourself....because you know that behind your back your fellow trainers are laughing.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I dare say "most" clicker training is done off leash...(obviously not in most public puppy classes) 
While in the very early stages rewards are kept on your body or in your mouth...they are quickly removed from your body....

honestly Im not that coordinated...and I can manage - sometimes not so gracefully...but I do manage 

i


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't worry about it. I am an uncoordinated as they come, and I managed! I have this terrible habit of stuffing everything in my pockets, so I bought a lanyard for my clicker. Then it can go around my neck, and I know where it is when I need it. 

You will also quickly get the hang of handling the treats. For me, the Charlie Bear treats just seem to be the easiest to manage. I can hold some in my hand, and move them around so one is "at the ready" when I click.

Good luck!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

You folks crack me up! And forgive me getting into this since I can offer nothing, but honestly immagining a mouthful of treats (Instinct would compell me to swallow), picturing falling all over, shooting a gun on safety.....OMG have I told all of you lately how much I have gained in your friendship! It is wonderful to hear you successful trainers are still people. Bless you for your honesty and such wonderful laughter.

I could mention showing and stepping in a hole and falling on my face, or the time I went into the ring and forgot I had put my bangs in a little pony tail to keep it out of my eyes and entered the ring looking like a unicorn...I sadly could go on. Again thank you for the chuckles!
Deb


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

> I went into the ring and forgot I had put my bangs in a little pony tail to keep it out of my eyes and entered the ring looking like a unicorn...


I actually laughed out loud at this. Yes we are all human and sadly we have a tendency to make fools of ourselves.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I don't clicker train. I store a few treats in my mouth and take one out as needed so I don't have to hold a handful at a time.


I tried this once... almost choked to death. It takes a talent I don't have...


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Oh... thank you all for the stories and laughter. I like the idea of having a lanyard for the clicker. I also like the idea of a 'marker word'. 

Can you recommend books, DVDs, videos that can give me a head start?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

khrios said:


> Oh... thank you all for the stories and laughter. I like the idea of having a lanyard for the clicker. I also like the idea of a 'marker word'.
> 
> Can you recommend books, DVDs, videos that can give me a head start?


Some of my favorite books:

This book (available as a download) had a good explanation of clicker training, including some pitfalls and other things to avoid. 

Clickertraining - the 4 Secrets of Becoming a Supertrainer

This book reads much like a text book. It can be a little dense (*), but it is really an excellent reference to have.

Amazon.com: Clicker Training for Obedience: Shaping Top Performance-Positively (9780962401787): Morgan Spector: Books


This book is very accessible and you can probably find it in your library for free! 

Amazon.com: The Complete Idiot's Guide to Positive Dog Training, 2E (9781592574834): Pamela S. Dennison: Books



(*) I mean this in a good way.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Our trainer realizes that it takes some extra coordination to do the click/treat thing, so she gives us tips on how to hold the dog/clicker/treats for each exercise. Also, the thing with clicker training is that the treat doesn't have to be at the exact second of the click (that's the whole point, actually), so that you can do the treat part separately. Makes it much easer.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Quilter brings up a good point. The click means a treat is coming, I have treat in a bowl and click, walk over get a treat and give it to the dog. They know it's coming and wait for it. But they respond to the click and it is so easy to mark or shape a behavior. Use the clicker and a "reward" marker word (yes) interchangeably.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Cookie(Starseeker's Kissmas Cookie CDX RE CGC), George(Celebrations Get Up And Go CD RN CGC), and Mantha(Can Ch/AKC pointed Celebration's Ready to Go CGC ) were all trained to heel off leash first, with a clicker and treats. The cool thing about that is they never had that laggy heeling when the leash came off(also do to positive training and no jerks). The bad part was that they had to learn how to heel on leash! If I had had to hold a leash, that would've messed things up.


----------

